# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Watson Data Platform, cloud-based data and analytics platform to integrate all types of data and enable AI-powered decision-making, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

Home page - ibm.com/analytics

----------


## Airicist

News release "IBM Unveils Industry’s First Platform to Integrate All Data Types for AI-Powered Decision-Making"
- Tapping into cognitive capabilities, Project DataWorks automates the intelligent deployment of data products on the IBM Cloud using Machine Learning and Apache Spark 
- Provides one environment for collaboration among data professionals and business users of all types on the IBM Cloud 
- Ingests data faster than any current solution in market, from 50 to hundreds of Gbps, and all endpoints: enterprise databases, Internet of Things, streaming, weather, and social media

September 27, 2016

----------

